# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  مؤتمر المعاملات الإلكترونية (التجارة الإلكترونية - الحكومة الإلكترونية) الإمارات

## عبد الله احمد

تنظم جامعة الإمارات العربية المتحدة مؤتمرا قانونيا عن "المعاملات التجارية: التجارة الإلكترونية والحكومة الإلكترونية " خلال الفترة من 19-20/ 5/ 2009 بعاصمة الإمارات أبو ظبي

----------


## بوحارب

نعم وأن من منظمين هذا المؤتمر

----------


## Hajer

موضوع مهم ، الله يعطيكم العافيه
نتمنى عرض تفاصيل المؤتمر

----------

